# John Neeman Tools



## andrewhanson (Dec 4, 2013)

For all those who haven't seen these videos here are the links. All three are amazing and truly capture the essence of the craftsmen pride in their tools. I highly recommend watching them. 

Axe Making: 

Chisel Making: 

Damascus Steel Knife Making:


----------



## wap13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I know this was posted a month ago but thanks for putting this up. I have looked at some of his tools but never seen the process.


----------



## mallardman (Feb 27, 2014)

One if the original 3 guys from the company has since broke off on his own. The blacksmith from the trio. Just ordered a couple of the axes to try out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 4, 2014)

mallardman said:


> One if the original 3 guys from the company has since broke off on his own. The blacksmith from the trio. Just ordered a couple of the axes to try out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Yes, this guy broke out and started this company (Autine):

http://johnneeman.com/en


----------

